# Salmon for 1 year old - Anyone?



## vmommy (Nov 1, 2005)

Do any of you feed wild alaskan salmon or other safe fish to your baby? I was looked for other sources of good Omega 3 fat besides cod liver oil and flax seed oil/meal?


----------



## onthemove (Aug 5, 2004)

both my girls started eating wild salmon at a year, we eat it 2x a week and they still love it and it is sooo good for them.


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

We started salmon at about a year, too. We usually have it once (sometimes twice) a month.


----------



## Guest* (Aug 5, 2004)

I feed my dd salmon. She didn't care for it until 18 mos or so, though. Wild Alaskan is the only fish we eat right now. I order it from a fisherman there. It costs a lot, but I can't find any other good, safe fish in land-locked Colorado.


----------



## Wolfmeis (Nov 16, 2004)

Salmon is excellent for a one year old. My son loves it.


----------



## surf mama (Jan 8, 2005)

tilapia is very low in mercury and a very mild white fish....I find it in the freezer section and dd has loved it since she was around 1...it took her awhile to get used to salmon but now she loves it too.


----------



## vmommy (Nov 1, 2005)

Great!
Do you just bake it with butter?
I gave my daughter some today and she liked it. Although it was a bit high in salt. It came from a can.


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

my daughter *loves* salmon. to be honest, she loves everything we've ever given her. only once did she not like something ~ it was chicken, in chicken nuggets ~







and after i made roasted chicken for her, we realized it wasn't chicken in general, only chicken nuggets.









as for preparation ~ when we fix salmon, it is always either grilled (not so much anymore, now that we don't have a grill







) or pan-seared.







no butter ~ you can brush it with some olive oil (or other oil if you're so inclined)... once i rubbed it down with some fresh lemon juice and fresh basil leaves from my garden, that i had mashed up (in the mortal + pestle) with a touch of olive oil, and then grilled it ~ that was *fabulous*.









you could also try making salmon cakes, if your little one is a picky eater.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Slightly off topic, but why wild salmon?

And where can I get salmon without colouring?


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

I, too, started both my girls on wild salmon at about a year, and they're both crazy for it. I make it about once a week.


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

DS had been eating wild salmon since around 9-10 months old and he loves it! Trader Joe's has it for a great price- we don't live super-close to a TJs but whenever we find ourselves near one (generally every few months) we take our cooler along to stock up on frozen salmon.

I could be wrong, but my understanding is that wild salmon is just overall healthier than farmed salmon. There are also some environmental concerns with farmed fish. Maybe someone else here can help out with more info?


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vmommy*
Although it was a bit high in salt. It came from a can.









You can usually make canned fish less salty by rinsing it with water before you serve it. It is usually packed in oil and salt so the rinsing helps quite a bit.


----------



## DoubleOven (Jan 7, 2006)

.


----------



## DoubleOven (Jan 7, 2006)

.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

I read that farmed salmon that is supposed to be pink salmon (preggo brain can't remember which kind that is right now!) often never turns pink because of the food they give the salmon.







They end up dying it pink afterwards!!


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klothos*
once i rubbed it down with some fresh lemon juice and fresh basil leaves from my garden, that i had mashed up (in the mortal + pestle) with a touch of olive oil, and then grilled it ~ that was *fabulous*.











Yes, that's one of the best combinations for salmon - I have a marinade recipe from an Italian cookbook using lemon juice, minced basil, olive oil, fresh garlic and -shhh, don't tell the kids - anchovy paste- I was a little skeptical but OMG it was better than any salmon I've ever had in any restaurant. Needless to say, ds has been eating salmon enthusiastically since he was a little over one!


----------



## mamachandi (Sep 21, 2002)

I rinse it and put it in a baking pan and put a little olive oil dizzled on top with chopped green onions,sliced roma tomatoes,salt and black pepper,chopped garlic and it is sooo good! Don't oil the pan though,this way the skin will stick to the pan and you won't have to scrape it off!








http://www.wholefoodsmarket.com/issu...ylmercury.html
although you have to scroll through this site to get any info-that was all I could find


----------



## onthemove (Aug 5, 2004)

one of our favorite ways to have oven baked salmon is to debone the salmon first and mix

1 cup mayo
lemon juice
worchestershire sauce
garlic (we like lots)
dill (lots)

bake it at about 450 for about 7-8 minutes to form a brown crust on the top this keeps all those good fish oils in and the fish stays so moist. continue cooking at about 350 until done.


----------

